# Anyone have one of these?



## DarthWader50

Here is a link to the CL ad... the setup looks really legit but I can't find any reviews or info on the brand. Any one have personal experience with these? 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/4415453582.html

The design and accessories look great... but I'd love to hear an actual review or someone who's dealt with the company.

Thanks


----------



## Jason

Don't know anything about em....looks like a good yak though, w/ decent storage.....


----------



## JD7.62

Add looks sketchy to me.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Seems sketchy to me as well. I looked up that website and it's only been online for 19 days.


----------



## spencer618

I would just spend a couple more bills and get a legit trident or ride.


----------



## DarthWader50

Yeah I agree with everyone on the sketchiness, which is why I thought I would get some other opinions on it. While we're at it though - any opinions on a Tarpon 120? This is my first kayak and I'm trying to keep my initial investment pretty low to see what I like or don't like... I'm 6'3, 210lbs... Any advice?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Tarpon 120 is a slightly more narrow, sleek boat. Relative to most of the rest out there. I know a few guys who have had it and love it. It would fit you, but you are on the upper end of height and weight for that boat. 

Wilderness systems has sold that hull design to perception, so now you can buy a re-badged version of that kayak (basically exactly the same), which is called the perception pescador. It's much cheaper than the tarpon 120. West marine sells them, too, re-badged and they call it the Pompano 120. The difference is that the Perception comes with a molded seat, the Pompano does not.

For new guys, I always say to check out the Heritage angler 14. It's a cheap do-it-all boat. It was my first SOT and I got it from academy. I had one for years (I'm 6'0, 200 lbs) and I loved it. Drier and more stable than the Tarpon-based 'yaks.

A lot of other guys here would recommend the Prowler/Trident series from Ocean Kayak.


----------



## spencer618

I bought a tarpon 120 as my first kayak.. I love the seat, the large orbix hatches, the rails on the front and back.. I fish mostly offshore and i haven't had any problems out of it so far.


----------



## Bluediemond

I email'd them this morning and asked, "I can not find the origin of this brand nor any feedback on it.Do you have any further details? I'm currently considering a OK trident 13 and want to know how it compares. Also where is it manufactured?"

Their response was, "
Hey John,


We're a brand-new brand that hit the market in February of this year. These kayaks are popular in Australia and are known as the Cool Water kayaks. You can find reviews under that name. 


As far as paddling performance they are quite similar to the tridents. The differences will be in the peripherals and storage options.


We're down in Santa Rosa right now and will be heading back up to Atlanta Wednesday AM. We have one Vibe Sea Ghost and a couple of FeelFree Lure 11.5s left if you'd like to come and check them out.

Good Vibes,


Joshua Thomas
(sent from mobile device)
404-431-4513"

They are in Santa Rosa today and tomorrow near Stinky's (4984 West County HWY 30a, Unit 7b, Santa Rosa) and will be in Destin after that. I'm going down there today, I'll snap some pics and give an update.

Part of the sales pitch he gave was weights, that the trident weighs around 86 pounds where theirs weighs 74. The Ghost he mentioned is 12' 11" with a 33" beam. Considering its about $500 cheaper than the comparable Trident, I at least have to look!


----------



## DarthWader50

Thats great! Anxious to hear what you found. Seems like a nice boat for the price if it's legit... I've already bought a different one now, so I'm out of the market. But I'm still curious to hear about it.


----------



## Bluediemond

When I think Santa Rosa, I'm thinking Gulf Breeze. I made it as far as Wendy's and looked at my GPS and realized I was still an hour and 48 mins away! This is the Santa Rosa out past Destin!

I did talk to the guy at some length and he said the Ghost (which is the one I was asking about) was very comparable to the Trident 13. It is lighter and has a 33" beam. Most of their kayaks are designed for big guys and have larger weight capacities. Caught my interest as I'm about 230.

What I've found out is the "show" is a couple guys making their rounds out of Atlanta with a trailer full of kayaks. Kinda like door to door vacuum salesmen. I guess I shouldn't hold that against them as every company has to start somewhere, but I just wished there was more info readily available at least on a web site. I don't find much on the Coolwater kayaks he mentions either.

Doubt I'll have time but he says he'll be in Santa Rosa till about 1pm Tuesday then it's back to Atlanta. They'll be back in the area in September.

I'm not so much as skeptical of the company as I am of the lack of information, reviews and origin. The guy told me they were going to contract with Riot to build their yaks but the company couldn't handle the demand that Vibe was going to place on them with the variety of models.

I remember a day when people said "Google?, never heard of them." so I guess I will cut them a little slack, and sit back and patiently watch for now.

The American version: http://www.vibekayaks.com/shop/
The Aussie site: http://www.kangarootentcity.com.au/welcome/page32.php


----------



## AndyS

aquatic argobull said:


> Tarpon 120 is a slightly more narrow, sleek boat. Relative to most of the rest out there. I know a few guys who have had it and love it. It would fit you, but you are on the upper end of height and weight for that boat.
> 
> *Wilderness systems has sold that hull design to perception, so now you can buy a re-badged version of that kayak (basically exactly the same), which is called the perception pescador. It's much cheaper than the tarpon 120. West marine sells them, too, re-badged and they call it the Pompano 120. The difference is that the Perception comes with a molded seat, the Pompano does not.*
> 
> For new guys, I always say to check out the Heritage angler 14. It's a cheap do-it-all boat. It was my first SOT and I got it from academy. I had one for years (I'm 6'0, 200 lbs) and I loved it. Drier and more stable than the Tarpon-based 'yaks.
> 
> A lot of other guys here would recommend the Prowler/Trident series from Ocean Kayak.


I have a both a 12' Perception Pescador and a 14' OK Prowler. I am 6'2 180, but last year I was up to 210 & felt I was a bit too heavy for the Pescie. Felt it was kind of narrow & tippy compared to the Prowler. I still use the Pescador for paddling shark baits out, lighter, more maneuverable in the surf, a little lighter to drag across the sand & over the berm - but for Gulf fishing it's the OK Prowler every time. (don't want to invest in a Hobie) 

I was actually going to sell the Pescador one time, but when the guy came over & I saw he was bigger/heavier than me & was a newbie to kayak fishing, I steered him away from buying it.


----------



## pp3

I actually bought one of these. I have the Sea Ghost 130 and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. I not a small guy weight around 210 and I feel very comfortable in it. Took out in the Gulf last weekend at Navarre Beach, done great with the Kings and Spanish. Felt very secure and comfortable in it. Believe me I shop and researched quite a bit before I pulled the trigger and set the money down. I concluded that you get the most bang for your buck out this one. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me. Attached a picture of my SG130. Again great yak, legit people you will be dealing with.


----------



## New2ThaSport

what kind of warranty do they offer?


----------



## Bluediemond

The kayak comes with a 2-year manufacturer warranty on the hull and 1-year on parts. Below is a link to the full warranty details:


http://www.vibekayaks.com/warranty

They'll be in the panhandle next week:
"We're heading down Sunday the 14th and heading back Sunday the 21st but we'll be staying in Panama City this time. That being said, we'll either pass through Pensacola on the way down or we'll pick a day during the week to meet up with customers in Pensacola."


----------



## VibeKayaks

Bluediemond said:


> The kayak comes with a 2-year manufacturer warranty on the hull and 1-year on parts. Below is a link to the full warranty details:
> 
> 
> http://www.vibekayaks.com/warranty
> 
> They'll be in the panhandle next week:
> "We're heading down Sunday the 14th and heading back Sunday the 21st but we'll be staying in Panama City this time. That being said, we'll either pass through Pensacola on the way down or we'll pick a day during the week to meet up with customers in Pensacola."


Bluediemond — I spoke with you a few times on the phone and hope we can meet up while we're down this time! We're thinking about heading over to Pensacola either Sunday or Tuesday to deliver kayaks and can show off the Sea Ghost 130 Angler kayak to anyone who wants to come to check them out. I personally can't make the trip on Sunday but my partners can meet up with you on Sunday if that works best. If Tuesday works, then I'm game for heading over too!


----------



## Bluediemond

Either works fine for me, just let me know when you're here and where.


----------



## Bluediemond

Met the guys from Vibe, and gotta say they're a great bunch. It's really hard to make a purchase "site unseen" so I wanted to be able to touch and handle a kayak for myself.

Gotta admit, this was a well molded and sturdy yak. I'm recommending it to a couple guys and I would definitely say give it a second look if you ever considered one. The guys will be in Destin this weekend for the tournament and have a few yaks with them that you can see for yourselves. I snapped a few pics for myself, so I'm posting them here. Call or email them (or me for that matter) if you have any questions. You can't beat their prices.

Vibe Kayaks LLC
770-289-6422
570 W. Crossville Rd. 
Suite 101
Roswell, GA 30075
www.VibeKayaks.com


























upgraded seat








inside hull shot


----------



## VibeKayaks

Glad we had a chance to meet up. Hopefully next time we're down we can hit the water together!


----------



## Mainsailman

I purchase this yak yesterday. The guy who was selling them was unavailable as he was fishing on the other side of the house..lol. He gave me all the info I needed over the phone and had me sold within a few minutes. I showed up at his house Friday after work and met his wife while he was fishing (insert jealous sigh here.) His wife was great and super friendly. While I was there he called me on the phone and gave me a few tips for this new yak....WHILE he fished. So this should tell you a few things: 1. Great customer service. 2. Family oriented 3. Good kids (this attests to good parenting which, IMO, lends a view into good personal character) All said and done, I got a great deal on a great kayak from good people..... I had a long 3 hour drive to get home and I couldn't stop myself from stopping on the way and get it wet. Let me say that if you are looking for a great yak with lot's of extras for a small price, this is it. If you want a demo before you buy one, PM me and we can arrange it. I live near Gulf Shores, AL. I will attach pics after work. I am heading right back out today. (Kids with their new toys.)


----------



## Bluediemond

Mainsailman said:


> I purchase this yak yesterday. The guy who was selling them was unavailable as he was fishing on the other side of the house..lol. He gave me all the info I needed over the phone and had me sold within a few minutes. I showed up at his house Friday after work and met his wife while he was fishing (insert jealous sigh here.) His wife was great and super friendly. While I was there he called me on the phone and gave me a few tips for this new yak....WHILE he fished. So this should tell you a few things: 1. Great customer service. 2. Family oriented 3. Good kids (this attests to good parenting which, IMO, lends a view into good personal character) All said and done, I got a great deal on a great kayak from good people..... I had a long 3 hour drive to get home and I couldn't stop myself from stopping on the way and get it wet. Let me say that if you are looking for a great yak with lot's of extras for a small price, this is it. If you want a demo before you buy one, PM me and we can arrange it. I live near Gulf Shores, AL. I will attach pics after work. I am heading right back out today. (Kids with their new toys.)


I'd love to take this out for a ride if you're offering. Just to compare to my T13. Let me know where you want to meet. I'm in Pns but fish Big Lagoon often.


----------



## VibeKayaks

Glad we had a chance to meet Bluediemond and sorry we missed you Mainsailman! Thanks for being understanding about the tournament practice and thanks for the awesome review! My partner, John Ewald (whom you were speaking with) ended up taking 3rd in the Battle for the Kayaks kingfish tournament. We all caught 3 or 4 solid kings and had a blast while we were down there. I've attached a few pics from the event. And of course all caught from the Sea Ghost 130! 

Oh and one more thing, if anyone in Pensacola wants to check one out, Broxson Outdoors in Navarre now has them on display! Below is their contact info:

Address: 8155 Navarre Pkwy, Navarre, FL 32566
Phone: 850-936-0230


----------



## Mainsailman

Bluediemond said:


> I'd love to take this out for a ride if you're offering. Just to compare to my T13. Let me know where you want to meet. I'm in Pns but fish Big Lagoon often.


Call me or PM me anytime. I will be back in town Monday night.

251-300-1713


----------



## Justin618

Saw a yellow camo style one at broxsons yesterday. Not a bad looking yak. $790 for kayak, seat and a paddle


----------



## Bluediemond

includes rudder too. Only thing missing is an anchor trolly.


----------

